# Sure would be nice to join the 20.2 party



## jonhoffm (May 7, 2008)

Having a Premiere and a Premiere XL, it sure would be nice for one/both of them to get the update. I have manually forced connections to TiVo but do not get the update. Also interesting that TiVo.com lists 14.9.2 as the current software version.

This has happened to me on other Tivo updates where I seem to be down on their pecking order somehow (probably as a long-time customer).

Is there any way to get the update other than manual connection and hope?


----------



## xberk (Dec 3, 2011)

jonhoffm said:


> Having a Premiere and a Premiere XL, it sure would be nice for one/both of them to get the update. I have manually forced connections to TiVo but do not get the update. Also interesting that TiVo.com lists 14.9.2 as the current software version.
> 
> This has happened to me on other Tivo updates where I seem to be down on their pecking order somehow (probably as a long-time customer).
> 
> Is there any way to get the update other than manual connection and hope?


I'm also waiting for the update. See this thread as to how to get this update early. Apparently if you join Twitter and follow this lady you'll get the update sooner ... maybe ... I'll pass on that and just wait. I have Lifetime on both my Premiere's. I love Tivo's product but the way they run the company leaves me cold. I don't think I'm alone in these opinions.

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=481340


----------



## jonhoffm (May 7, 2008)

xberk said:


> I'm also waiting for the update. See this thread as to how to get this update early. Apparently if you join Twitter and follow this lady you'll get the update sooner ... maybe ... I'll pass on that and just wait. I have Lifetime on both my Premiere's. I love Tivo's product but the way they run the company leaves me cold. I don't think I'm alone in these opinions.
> 
> http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=481340


Thanks xberk. I guess that explains it. I can just wait as well.

I wish that they would make it clear in their press release or on their support site that the update will, or may, take 2-3 weeks to arrive to TiVo Premiere. That way, those of us only in the loop enough to know about the update but not about the "priority list" won't waste time trying to figure out what's going on.

In any event, I am looking forward to seeing the new version whenever that may be.


----------



## jrtroo (Feb 4, 2008)

Looks like you are late to the party. Tivo used their normal update process (drop an update, make sure it works in the real world, update remaining boxes in ~two week). 

However, this time they solicited TSNs from twitter (and on this board) for volunteers to receive the software through a manual process . The cut off for such requests was yesterday. Had to be a cut off at some point, no coldness about it.


----------



## comma splice (Feb 4, 2010)

If you have a cute puppy or can write poetry, there may still be time!


----------



## HenryFarpolo (Dec 1, 2008)

Submitted my request via e-mail on Saturday still no update. Oh well, can't win them all.

Got the new IMG on my Verizon DVR today, so I guess 1 out of 2 isn't bad.


----------



## HenryFarpolo (Dec 1, 2008)

HenryFarpolo said:


> Submitted my request via e-mail on Saturday still no update. Oh well, can't win them all.
> 
> Got the new IMG on my Verizon DVR today, so I guess 1 out of 2 isn't bad.


Just got the update...Two for two is better.

Maybe I should run out and buy a lottery ticket!!


----------



## oViTynoT (May 18, 2007)

Margret must have an email rule that loads TSNs into the database... I emailed her yesterday lunchtime and the box was pending restart when I got home...


----------



## Millionaire2K (Jun 16, 2008)

Yeah I didnt join twitter. I just sent her an email at like 4 am this past monday. At 5 pm I forced an update and got 20.2.


----------



## JosephB (Nov 19, 2010)

Ok, so normally the update rolls out over a month or so. They do this so that in case there are any last minute bugs they didn't catch in the beta process, they catch them before it hits EVERY TiVo out there. If that happened, you'd probably be even more upset.

This time around, one of TiVo's Vice Presidents has brought back the practice of the "priority update" meaning you could submit your TSN for getting the update early. I believe she had the list open for nearly a week. It was publicized on her Twitter feed but it was also publicized here. She's since closed the list (since the engineering team needs to get back to engineering and not typing in TSNs all day). There was more than enough notice, but unfortunately for whatever reason you guys missed it.

This isn't due to TiVo's "mismanagement", it's due to you missing the window. For a while TiVo didn't even do the priority list, so this is a welcome change. And, the practice of rolling out updates slowly is an industry wide practice. There is literally no service provider out there--DirecTV, Dish Network, or any of the cable companies--that will push an update 100% all at once. It just does not happen.


----------



## cardgone (Nov 22, 2003)

Millionaire2K said:


> Yeah I didnt join twitter. I just sent her an email at like 4 am this past monday. At 5 pm I forced an update and got 20.2.


So what email address did you use for her? Margret.Schmidt at tivo.com? Which email address can be used to request this? Could you PM me if you don't feel comfortable giving it out?


----------



## andyf (Feb 23, 2000)

[email protected]


----------



## JosephB (Nov 19, 2010)

She is not taking priority upgrade requests anymore (and hasn't for about a week now). The update will be fully rolled out to everyone, priority or not, by the end of next week.


----------



## jonhoffm (May 7, 2008)

JosephB said:


> Ok, so normally the update rolls out over a month or so. They do this so that in case there are any last minute bugs they didn't catch in the beta process, they catch them before it hits EVERY TiVo out there. If that happened, you'd probably be even more upset.
> 
> This time around, one of TiVo's Vice Presidents has brought back the practice of the "priority update" meaning you could submit your TSN for getting the update early. I believe she had the list open for nearly a week. It was publicized on her Twitter feed but it was also publicized here. She's since closed the list (since the engineering team needs to get back to engineering and not typing in TSNs all day). There was more than enough notice, but unfortunately for whatever reason you guys missed it.
> 
> This isn't due to TiVo's "mismanagement", it's due to you missing the window. For a while TiVo didn't even do the priority list, so this is a welcome change. And, the practice of rolling out updates slowly is an industry wide practice. There is literally no service provider out there--DirecTV, Dish Network, or any of the cable companies--that will push an update 100% all at once. It just does not happen.


Joe - I am not upset about not getting the update *since *finding out what the deal is. I wasted some time trying to get it because I do not follow them on Twitter or monitor these forums; and because I was under the impression that the software was released. Note that TiVo's press release is itself somewhat misleading on this point. While it does not specifically state that the release is available, it does give that impression IMO. I guess my only advice to TiVo would be to point out exactly what you stated or clarify that the new release is in final beta and will most likely be available within the next 2-3 weeks. Like I said, I don't really care that much either way. I have 2 Premiere boxes and I like them, I have always been a TiVo fan. Obviously, I only follow these things close enough to be dangerous.

But the thing is, some people hear that "TiVo just made some major updates to their software and interface which has added several new features." Then they go out and buy one, go through the process of getting it activated, maybe find out they need to buy a separate Wifi adapter, commit to a service plan, set it up and only then to find out that the software is not really available yet and you will have to wait an indeterminite amount of time for the new software. They would only find this out by finding these forums and digging through threads. The last thing TiVo needs is a frustrated new customer.

Contrast this with Apple (probably a lot of crossover between TiVo and Apple customers). Apple shows off its new OS and clarifies, we are finalizing it and will make it available in/on [date]. Their 10/4/11 press release re: iOS 5, among other things, makes it clear that it would be available on 10/12/11. You might argue, "Well Apple is a huge company and TiVo is not, you can't expect TiVo to think of everything. I would prefer they hire programmers instead of PR professionals." I would agree with this, but it is not hard to see what others announce and copy it. In fact, it would be easier than doing it from scratch.

I made no accusation of "mismanagement" as you seem to think, but I would say that the announcement was "miscommunicated" a bit. That is all.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

Apple products probably out number TiVo products by at least two orders of magnitude.


----------



## JosephB (Nov 19, 2010)

jonhoffm said:


> Joe - I am not upset about not getting the update *since *finding out what the deal is. I wasted some time trying to get it because I do not follow them on Twitter or monitor these forums; and because I was under the impression that the software was released. Note that TiVo's press release is itself somewhat misleading on this point. While it does not specifically state that the release is available, it does give that impression IMO. I guess my only advice to TiVo would be to point out exactly what you stated or clarify that the new release is in final beta and will most likely be available within the next 2-3 weeks. Like I said, I don't really care that much either way. I have 2 Premiere boxes and I like them, I have always been a TiVo fan. Obviously, I only follow these things close enough to be dangerous.
> 
> But the thing is, some people hear that "TiVo just made some major updates to their software and interface which has added several new features." Then they go out and buy one, go through the process of getting it activated, maybe find out they need to buy a separate Wifi adapter, commit to a service plan, set it up and only then to find out that the software is not really available yet and you will have to wait an indeterminite amount of time for the new software. They would only find this out by finding these forums and digging through threads. The last thing TiVo needs is a frustrated new customer.
> 
> ...


Some clarifications: The TiVo software is not in "final beta", it is currently being rolled out. It is being released publicly. TiVo has never, ever pushed the software out to 100% of their boxes immediately when they do an update. No TV set top box provider has ever done that, not even Google TV. TiVo and most technology companies in the television business do a gradual rollout.

It will be completely rolled out by the end of next week, how is that such a delay that if you bought a box, called in to support and they told you you'd get it in a week that you'd reconsider your purchase? If you go to Tivo's website they don't even mention the update, you have to dig down into the press release area to find it. They never intimated that this was immediately available to all DVRs, so I don't think it was miscommunicated.


----------



## danjw1 (Sep 13, 2005)

@tivodesign/Margret Schmidt tweeted last night: "I expect full rollout at the end of next week."


----------



## Dr_Diablo (Nov 24, 2003)

jonhoffm said:


> Having a Premiere and a Premiere XL, it sure would be nice for one/both of them to get the update. I have manually forced connections to TiVo but do not get the update. Also interesting that TiVo.com lists 14.9.2 as the current software version.
> 
> This has happened to me on other Tivo updates where I seem to be down on their pecking order somehow (probably as a long-time customer).
> 
> Is there any way to get the update other than manual connection and hope?


 I assume Tivo releases update to a sellect few user to find any bugs in the works before letti it loose to the general public


----------



## danjw1 (Sep 13, 2005)

Dr_Diablo said:


> I assume Tivo releases update to a sellect few user to find any bugs in the works before letti it loose to the general public


Yes, this is known to be what they do. They even offered to give it to people that requested it. They have said for the next release, they will probably have the Priority list backup. They weren't expecting the kind of positive response they got from their users from this release.


----------



## jmpage2 (Jan 21, 2004)

Since I just got my Elite last night and set it up this morning, I am guessing I will be pretty far down the priority list for this update. Is it worth pinging anyone at TiVo at this point to get it sooner.


----------



## Charles R (Nov 9, 2000)

jmpage2 said:


> Since I just got my Elite last night and set it up this morning, I am guessing I will be pretty far down the priority list for this update. Is it worth pinging anyone at TiVo at this point to get it sooner.


It doesn't change what you watch or how you watch it. After about five minutes it's business as usual.


----------



## jmpage2 (Jan 21, 2004)

Charles R said:


> It doesn't change what you watch or how you watch it. After about five minutes it's business as usual.


Okay, fair enough. Right now we are rather underwhelmed with the HD menus (or lack thereof for some things), the layout of the guide, etc.

I was hoping that the new update would help in selling my wife on why I just spent a big sweaty wad of dough on a box that doesn't look that much different than the one I just yanked out (a TiVo HD).


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

jmpage2 said:


> Okay, fair enough. Right now we are rather underwhelmed with the HD menus (or lack thereof for some things), the layout of the guide, etc.
> 
> I was hoping that the new update would help in selling my wife on why I just spent a big sweaty wad of dough on a box that doesn't look that much different than the one I just yanked out (a TiVo HD).


The Premiere box is much smaller. It's small enough now that I can just throw it in a bag and take it to my GFs house. I couldn't easily do that with the S3 boxes since they were much larger and much heavier.


----------



## jmpage2 (Jan 21, 2004)

portability of cable boxes doesn't really factor into my buying decisions. 

Also, back when I was dating many years ago (before marriage), trips to the GF residence did not involve much TV watching.


----------



## Dr_Diablo (Nov 24, 2003)

HenryFarpolo said:


> Just got the update...Two for two is better.
> 
> Maybe I should run out and buy a lottery ticket!!


What's that e mail for the latest firmware update?

An what's the reason for having to do so?


----------



## mr_smits (Dec 17, 2009)

jonhoffm said:


> Contrast this with Apple (probably a lot of crossover between TiVo and Apple customers).


That would be like me contrasting you with a long time Tivo customer that has followed software updates in the past and understands how updates are rolled out. Many people on this board follow Tivo developments closer than the general public because they own the devices or have an interest in knowing information earlier than others. To me, it seems like you have an odd, unrealistic expectation that other companies should be like Apple. There are many people that like Tivo but prefer to avoid the cultish style and hype of Apple and forcing users to buy all content through iTunes. However, I agree there is probably a lot of overlap.


----------



## danjw1 (Sep 13, 2005)

jmpage2 said:


> Since I just got my Elite last night and set it up this morning, I am guessing I will be pretty far down the priority list for this update. Is it worth pinging anyone at TiVo at this point to get it sooner.


Just force a few updates. I am not sure if it will get the 20.2, but at least the one before and it maybe 20.2. Margret Schmidt (aka @tivodesign) said that she expects a "full rollout" should happen by the end of "next week" on Friday. If you look at the "Last Status" on the "Network Connection" screen says: "Pending Restart". It might have a different name for the screen since I just have a Tivo HD, and they renamed somethings. When you see that as the status, you can restart the Tivo to get whatever update it has installed.


----------



## PrimeRisk (Dec 16, 2002)

jmpage2 said:


> portability of cable boxes doesn't really factor into my buying decisions.
> 
> Also, back when I was dating many years ago (before marriage), trips to the GF residence did not involve much TV watching.


Yup, sounds like you had your priorities right back then. 

For traveling purposes, I'm now packing my Roku. Between Amazon Prime, Hulu Plus and a much more advanced Netflix app on the Roku, I'm skipping the those features on the TiVo all together. BTW, the Roku Netflix app supports subtitles!


----------



## jonhoffm (May 7, 2008)

mr_smits said:


> That would be like me contrasting you with a long time Tivo customer that has followed software updates in the past and understands how updates are rolled out. Many people on this board follow Tivo developments closer than the general public because they own the devices or have an interest in knowing information earlier than others. To me, it seems like you have an odd, unrealistic expectation that other companies should be like Apple.


I think I made that contrast myself. I guess the only point that I was trying to make in my last post was that it would be a good idea for TiVo to briefly summarize their roll out process to idiots like me. That way I, and the couple of other people on this thread who were not familiar with the process, would not have been wondering why we are reading about others having it when we do not have it yet. Again, had I known that it would be rolled out over time in order to minimize the impact of undetected issues, I would totally understand and, frankly, been happy about the approach.

I take your point to be that TiVo does not owe the casual owner anything because we're ignorant and deserve to be left in the dark. You are welcome to your opinion.

While I now regret even bringing it up, my comment relating to Apple was made in the context that people who buy Apple products are paying a premium for a well-designed product that is intuitive to use (this is their reputation - don't take this as my opinion and go off on some anti-Apple rant). I see TiVo as serving the same or similar market - you can settle for a Cable Co. provided DVR, or pay a premium for a better product with a great interface (for the most part) that works well. Over the past 10 years, Apple has gone from a niche cult following and being on the brink of going under, to a world-wide huge cult following and having one of the biggest market caps, while maintaining a premium price point. You can hate Apple if you want, but why would it by an odd or unrealistic expectation that TiVo would seek to emulate Apple in building brand and customer loyalty?


----------



## danjw1 (Sep 13, 2005)

jonhoffm said:


> I think I made that contrast myself. I guess the only point that I was trying to make in my last post was that it would be a good idea for TiVo to briefly summarize their roll out process to idiots like me. That way I, and the couple of other people on this thread who were not familiar with the process, would not have been wondering why we are reading about others having it when we do not have it yet. Again, had I known that it would be rolled out over time in order to minimize the impact of undetected issues, I would totally understand and, frankly, been happy about the approach.
> 
> I take your point to be that TiVo does not owe the casual owner anything because we're ignorant and deserve to be left in the dark. You are welcome to your opinion.
> 
> While I now regret even bringing it up, my comment relating to Apple was made in the context that people who buy Apple products are paying a premium for a well-designed product that is intuitive to use (this is their reputation - don't take this as my opinion and go off on some anti-Apple rant). I see TiVo as serving the same or similar market - you can settle for a Cable Co. provided DVR, or pay a premium for a better product with a great interface (for the most part) that works well. Over the past 10 years, Apple has gone from a niche cult following and being on the brink of going under, to a world-wide huge cult following and having one of the biggest market caps, while maintaining a premium price point. You can hate Apple if you want, but why would it by an odd or unrealistic expectation that TiVo would seek to emulate Apple in building brand and customer loyalty?


In the software industry it is usually called a closed beta test, usually it is an opt in. In this case not everyone opts in who is in that group. They let it soak for a bit to make sure no release stoppers arise. Then they push to everyone or fix some bugs and rinse and repeat. Usually people that come to forums like this are pretty familiar already with this process, because they have some kind of technical background or are at least techies. Most people with Tivos don't know an update is coming, until it has already installed.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

jmpage2 said:


> portability of cable boxes doesn't really factor into my buying decisions.
> 
> Also, back when I was dating many years ago (before marriage), trips to the GF residence did not involve much TV watching.


For me it always has. And after 17+ years together it still does. There are several shows we watch together. Although this season is the least amount of shows we're watching. And last year was the least amount of movies we saw in the theater.

Now if we were married we would probably watch less TV together.

Obviously we have no plans on getting married or cohabitating.(if we were 25 years younger maybe)

I tried taking a media player over for a while to view the Tv shows, but it was more of a hassle to make sure I transferred the content to a USB drive. Once I got the Premieres, since they were much smaller, it was easier just to take that with me. I have one Premiere on OTA only so I'll transfer any cable shows to it(quick with Premieres) and just take the whole box with me. I take that Premiere, and a Boxee Box with me. And occassionally an Xbox 360 with Kinect and a Roku2.


----------



## joe1515 (Jul 21, 2009)

I am thinking of upgrading to Premier XL and I was wondering what software would the unit it have if I ordered from Tivo? Would I automatically have the updated software? Or do I just wait for the automatic update to happen on its own?

Thanks,
Joe


----------



## jmpage2 (Jan 21, 2004)

joe1515 said:


> I am thinking of upgrading to Premier XL and I was wondering what software would the unit it have if I ordered from Tivo? Would I automatically have the updated software? Or do I just wait for the automatic update to happen on its own?
> 
> Thanks,
> Joe


Boxes that are sitting in warehouses for distribution were likely assembled and installed with firmware months ago, so the chances of getting one with updated software is virtually zero. There is typically a lead time of days or weeks from the time a software released goes out to customers before it actually goes to manufacturing.

My TiVo Elite, which I just purchased on Sunday had to do one full software update just to get onto the latest version of the 14.x software and it still won't update to the 20.x stuff when I manually connect to TiVo HQ.


----------



## JosephB (Nov 19, 2010)

I would imagine that new TiVos running off the line this week probably still have the old software. Likely will take a few weeks for the factory to pick up the new software image, and I'd bet they'll wait for it to fully roll out to all currently installed TiVos first.


----------



## rainwater (Sep 21, 2004)

jmpage2 said:


> Boxes that are sitting in warehouses for distribution were likely assembled and installed with firmware months ago, so the chances of getting one with updated software is virtually zero. There is typically a lead time of days or weeks from the time a software released goes out to customers before it actually goes to manufacturing.
> 
> My TiVo Elite, which I just purchased on Sunday had to do one full software update just to get onto the latest version of the 14.x software and it still won't update to the 20.x stuff when I manually connect to TiVo HQ.


Once the rollout is complete, all boxes from the warehouse will automatically update to 20.x during the initial guided setup so it really doesn't matter what it ships with once it is fully deployed. In the past, the update occurred after guided setup but now it is a part of that process.


----------



## joe1515 (Jul 21, 2009)

jmpage2 said:


> Boxes that are sitting in warehouses for distribution were likely assembled and installed with firmware months ago, so the chances of getting one with updated software is virtually zero. There is typically a lead time of days or weeks from the time a software released goes out to customers before it actually goes to manufacturing.
> 
> My TiVo Elite, which I just purchased on Sunday had to do one full software update just to get onto the latest version of the 14.x software and it still won't update to the 20.x stuff when I manually connect to TiVo HQ.


Agreed. My question was more during setup will the unit autamically upate to 20.2. It does not make much sense to set up a new unit using the old software and wait a couple of weeks to update to 20.2.

Is there a time table when the 20.2 will be completed?

Thanks,
Joe


----------



## JosephB (Nov 19, 2010)

joe1515 said:


> Agreed. My question was more during setup will the unit autamically upate to 20.2. It does make much sense to set up a new unit using the old software and wait a couple of weeks to update to 20.2.
> 
> Is there a time table when the 20.2 will be completed?
> 
> ...


TiVoMargret said by the end of this week


----------



## Dr_Diablo (Nov 24, 2003)

new Tivos take anywere from a week to two for any current firmware to drop on their device... Forcing a reboot does little to help that


----------



## JosephB (Nov 19, 2010)

Dr_Diablo said:


> new Tivos take anywere from a week to two for any current firmware to drop on their device... Forcing a reboot does little to help that


Forcing a reboot does nothing to help, unless your status is "Pending Restart"


----------



## rainwater (Sep 21, 2004)

Dr_Diablo said:


> new Tivos take anywere from a week to two for any current firmware to drop on their device... Forcing a reboot does little to help that


Actually it takes 3 connections for the latest update on a new TiVo. Unless they force the update during the initial guided setup (which they now have the ability to do). The first connection takes place during Guided Setup. The second connection will get the rest of the guide data (and is usually run soon after guided setup is complete). The third connection will get the latest software. Sure, during a rollout, you will have to wait, but once the latest software has been fully deployed it should not take more than 1-2 days for it to show up even if you take no actions.


----------



## TiVoMargret (Feb 3, 2008)

We have approved the 20.2 update for full rollout. We authorized a large number of boxes this afternoon, and we will continue to add new groups daily through Tuesday. By next Wednesday, all TiVo Premiere and Premiere Elite boxes should be authorized for the update.

If you want to see if your box was randomly selected in today's batch, connect to the TiVo Service (Settings > Network). If after a (long) connection your status changes to "Pending Restart" then your box will automatically install the update at 2am. (You can also restart the box yourself, but make sure you allow up to an hour for the update process to complete.)

If you aren't part of today's upgrade, you can check again tomorrow. The batches will be authorized only once per day -- evening is the best time to check.

We enable the Multi-Room Streaming feature separately from the update. It is scheduled to be turned on for everyone a week from Monday.

Note: if your TiVo Premiere is from a cable company, it will not be updated as part of this rollout. I expect most cable companies to rollout the update sometime this spring.

--Margret


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

Thanks for the info!


----------



## Dr_Diablo (Nov 24, 2003)

JosephB said:


> Forcing a reboot does nothing to help, unless your status is "Pending Restart"


U r rite, how come I didn't think of dat?


----------



## jpcamaro70 (Nov 23, 2011)

just got mine on last night/this mornings update.

A little faster, not earth shattering or ground breaking.

-Very nice to see the time in the "my shows" section
-"new" tabs in the guide is awesome.
-"first aired date" which i can't believe wasn't available before is now a welcome feature.

I've only had 5 minutes to play with it.


----------



## Joe01880 (Feb 8, 2009)

jpcamaro70 said:


> just got mine on last night/this mornings update.
> 
> A little faster, not earth shattering or ground breaking.
> 
> ...


Same here, got it last night. So Far So good.


----------



## jmpage2 (Jan 21, 2004)

Still no joy for me. Remember that I got my unit on Sunday after reading about 20.2 starting to roll out.

To add insult to injury, Engadget ran an article indicating that if someone goes out and buys a new Premiere right now and activates it, it will automatically download the new update immediately after guided setup.

I guess I should have waited three days to buy my new TiVo.


----------



## Jeff_DML (Mar 3, 2009)

jmpage2 said:


> Still no joy for me. Remember that I got my unit on Sunday after reading about 20.2 starting to roll out.
> 
> To add insult to injury, Engadget ran an article indicating that if someone goes out and buys a new Premiere right now and activates it, it will automatically download the new update immediately after guided setup.
> 
> I guess I should have waited three days to buy my new TiVo.


don't worry you will get it soon, think by the end of the month at the latest. The release is staggered, assume not to overload their servers.


----------



## Dr_Diablo (Nov 24, 2003)

JosephB said:


> TiVoMargret said by the end of this week


yeah, we'll see if she's on the money or not


----------



## jimstem (Oct 18, 2003)

Margaret,

Please give my regards to your team. The interface is really nice. It's still a bit slower than I would have expected on my Premiere, but very nice to see in full HD.

Is there any effort to move away from Flash (since it's now a dying breed) to HTML5?

I am a UX consultant with IBM Interactive.....thoughts expressed are my own and not on the company's behalf.


----------



## cherry ghost (Sep 13, 2005)

Dr_Diablo said:


> yeah, we'll see if she's on the money or not


she has since changed that to next Wednesday with MRS by the following Monday.


----------



## randyb359 (Jan 3, 2009)

jmpage2 said:


> Still no joy for me. Remember that I got my unit on Sunday after reading about 20.2 starting to roll out.
> 
> To add insult to injury, Engadget ran an article indicating that if someone goes out and buys a new Premiere right now and activates it, it will automatically download the new update immediately after guided setup.
> 
> I guess I should have waited three days to buy my new TiVo.


to add more insult i hooked my new TiVoup Wed and had the update on thou Thursday


----------



## jpcamaro70 (Nov 23, 2011)

jmpage2 said:


> Still no joy for me. Remember that I got my unit on Sunday after reading about 20.2 starting to roll out.
> 
> To add insult to injury, Engadget ran an article indicating that if someone goes out and buys a new Premiere right now and activates it, it will automatically download the new update immediately after guided setup.
> 
> I guess I should have waited three days to buy my new TiVo.


you arent' really missing much, so don't worry about it.


----------



## compnurd (Oct 6, 2011)

jimstem said:


> Margaret,
> 
> Please give my regards to your team. The interface is really nice. It's still a bit slower than I would have expected on my Premiere, but very nice to see in full HD.
> 
> ...


Why even mention who you work for, only to say your thoughts dont reflect them? Could have left that whole line out


----------



## compnurd (Oct 6, 2011)

jpcamaro70 said:


> you arent' really missing much, so don't worry about it.


Compared to every other Cable and Sat Companies HD Interface..... This update puts Tivo near or at the top


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

Finally got to the party. Now to learn about all the new stuff. I already see the channel/info bar looks different and works different. The on-screen guide is different. The progress bar is different. I see a clock at TiVo central. There a transition effects as I go from screen to screen. The discovery bar items use the same transition too.


----------



## bruvern1468 (Jan 21, 2012)

cherry ghost said:


> she has since changed that to next Wednesday with MRS by the following Monday.


Friday has come and gone and still no update. Does that mean I now have to wait until Wednesday?

I had just gotten used to the HDUI when last week it started messing up. It would go into this unending load screen with a round spinning circle. Clicking the remote would do nothing but make the noises. Sometimes it would take over a minute before I could do anything at all. I switched to the SDUI and have had no issues. I'm hoping that the new update will solve the problems with HDUI.


----------



## stujac (Jan 26, 2002)

Got my update last night. Like everything except...no onscreen clock??? Select-play-select-9-select does nothing. Arghh-or am I missing something?


----------



## Ziggie (Jan 20, 2004)

Got the TiVo 20.2 update.. not happy with it  Is there anyway to go back to the older version?


----------



## timatkn (Oct 1, 2010)

bruvern1468 said:


> Friday has come and gone and still no update. Does that mean I now have to wait until Wednesday?
> 
> I had just gotten used to the HDUI when last week it started messing up. It would go into this unending load screen with a round spinning circle. Clicking the remote would do nothing but make the noises. Sometimes it would take over a minute before I could do anything at all. I switched to the SDUI and have had no issues. I'm hoping that the new update will solve the problems with HDUI.


I got the update thursday, but have not had the problems you are describing even before the update. Maybe about a year ago I'd get that problem if my internet was flaky since the HDUI is tied into it more than the SDUI, but that was several updates ago.

Maybe try restarting it in HDUI mode? U probably already did that but just in case.

Otherwise you should get the update sometime Monday-Wednesday. I believe the process is totally random at this point so Wednesday would be the latest.

T


----------



## SQUIDWARD360 (May 28, 2010)

Ziggie said:


> Got the TiVo 20.2 update.. not happy with it  Is there anyway to go back to the older version?


give me a break


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

Ziggie said:


> Got the TiVo 20.2 update.. not happy with it  Is there anyway to go back to the older version?


No. What makes you unhappy about 20.2?


----------



## Ziggie (Jan 20, 2004)

aaronwt said:


> No. What makes you unhappy about 20.2?


Well, I'll be the first to admit I'm resistant to change when it comes to TiVo. Everything has been working fine, so I'm wary of what's instore.

I don't like the visual aspect of the new guide. Looks clumsy and clunky to me. I liked the guide as an overlay of the live tv image.

The electricity here goes off routinely (brown outs in hurricane country), so I really don't care about the clock. I don't like the "live tv" up in the right hand corner (never have been a fan of it, so it was always turned off). Now, as I understand it, that is no longer an option.

Overall, the interface looks bulky and clumsy to me.


----------



## compnurd (Oct 6, 2011)

Ziggie said:


> Well, I'll be the first to admit I'm resistant to change when it comes to TiVo. Everything has been working fine, so I'm wary of what's instore.
> 
> I don't like the visual aspect of the new guide. Looks clumsy and clunky to me. I liked the guide as an overlay of the live tv image.
> 
> ...


Interesting to hear that... Compared to the new Direct TV HD Interface and the Fios one, this blows both of them out of the water


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

Ziggie said:


> Well, I'll be the first to admit I'm resistant to change when it comes to TiVo. Everything has been working fine, so I'm wary of what's instore.
> 
> I don't like the visual aspect of the new guide. Looks clumsy and clunky to me. I liked the guide as an overlay of the live tv image.
> 
> ...


What about the "mini-guide" that overlays on the currently tuned channel?


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 9, 2007)

stujac said:


> Got my update last night. Like everything except...no onscreen clock??? Select-play-select-9-select does nothing. Arghh-or am I missing something?


Is there a way to get the on screen clock back? It also showed the time elapsed on a recorded program.


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

[email protected] said:


> Is there a way to get the on screen clock back? It also showed the time elapsed on a recorded program.


Yes; if you don't want to use the HDUI, if turned with the SDUI and then you go back to the HDUI the clock will come up in the middle of the screen. As I don't use the HDUI the clock has been no problem for me yet.


----------



## cherry ghost (Sep 13, 2005)

Ziggie said:


> I don't like the "live tv" up in the right hand corner (never have been a fan of it, so it was always turned off). Now, as I understand it, that is no longer an option.


You can still turn it off in the main menus, just not in the Guide


----------



## wmhjr (Dec 2, 2007)

JosephB said:


> TiVoMargret said by the end of this week


Obviously not true at this point.

I'm still having massive problems with my Elite on 14.9.2.2. Spontaneous reboots, serious lag, Amazon HD, stops responding to remote, etc. Interesting thing is that the only problems I was having between late Oct and 10 days ago was the Amazon HD pixelation issue for the most part. Then 10 days ago, the unit became a piece of junk.

I called Tivo support again just a short while ago to report continuing spontaneous reboots. They said that they "plan to stand behind 20.2". They also said the rollout would be "slow" and targeted to small groups regardless of whether somebody reported issues or not. That particularly, people with known issues with 14.9.2.2 would NOT get the software with any sort of priority. They recommended sending the box back for replacement - at a charge of $49. For a box I just received in late October. That is having issues that they "claim" 20.2 will correct. I declined, obviously. Is there anybody in charge at Tivo?


----------



## crxssi (Apr 5, 2010)

Ziggie said:


> The electricity here goes off routinely (brown outs in hurricane country), so I really don't care about the clock.


I STRONGLY recommend you place your TiVo (and computer/modem/router) on a UPS.



> I don't like the "live tv" up in the right hand corner (never have been a fan of it, so it was always turned off). Now, as I understand it, that is no longer an option.


You are correct. It is a highly requested change to allow users to control if the preview window can be turned on/off in the new HDUI guide.

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=481338


----------



## bremmma (Sep 20, 2004)

If/when I become eligible for the upgrade, where does "pending restart" show up? Under System Information?


----------



## sbiller (May 10, 2002)

bremmma said:


> If/when I become eligible for the upgrade, where does "pending restart" show up? Under System Information?


You'll see it on the Network Connection Screen. The same screen where you manually connect to the TiVo Service. It may also be on the System Information screen in the Service Connection info.


----------



## jpcamaro70 (Nov 23, 2011)

sbiller said:


> You'll see it on the Network Connection Screen. The same screen where you manually connect to the TiVo Service. It may also be on the System Information screen in the Service Connection info.


My update didn't show a pending restart like it did when I was uprgraded to 14.9? With 20.2 turned it on and everything changed.


----------



## sbiller (May 10, 2002)

jpcamaro70 said:


> My update didn't show a pending restart like it did when I was uprgraded to 14.9? With 20.2 turned it on and everything changed.


If you get the update prior to the 2 a.m. automatic restart you might not notice it. The intent of rebooting in the middle of the night is for most users to not even notice that their box was updated.


----------



## jpcamaro70 (Nov 23, 2011)

Ziggie said:


> Well, I'll be the first to admit I'm resistant to change when it comes to TiVo. Everything has been working fine, so I'm wary of what's instore.
> 
> I don't like the visual aspect of the new guide. Looks clumsy and clunky to me. I liked the guide as an overlay of the live tv image.
> 
> ...


I am also resistant to change so i hear you. But In the couple days since 20.2, while it doesn't look "pretty" with the bubble like channels, I think it looks cleaner, less glam.

But that's just me, I prefer German cars due to there simple functional interior designs, as opposed to other flashy "beautiful" interiors.

Give it a few days, maybe you'll come around.


----------



## xbr23 (Mar 29, 2010)

still no update for my Elite.... what's up with that? forced a connect to Tivo at least twice a week since the update was announced. 

update:

wow, forced a connect to tivo and Bam!! got the update. 30 minutes or so later and i am running 20.2. 

sweet, thanks Tivo!!


----------



## Dr_Diablo (Nov 24, 2003)

gad the pending restart last nite at midniye so waited til it restarted at 2 AM... Was midrecording a program on H2

Really haven't seen any difference since the update?


----------



## DocNo (Oct 10, 2001)

xbr23 said:


> wow, forced a connect to tivo and Bam!! got the update. 30 minutes or so later and i am running 20.2.


Yup, I forced an update tonight - download took significantly longer than normal. Wen it finished updating - bam! "Pending Restart" - woot!

It's updating now... I guess my TSN was in the pool released this week!


----------

